# Instalação pelo Gentoo 2008 LiveDVD

## Daleth

Quando eu dou boot pelo dvd ele me passa um tela do grub para eu escolher entre gentoo, gentoo sem framebuffer, help e uma quarta opção(que eu não me lembro...), o que eu quero saber é se eu escolher gentoo ele irá instalar sozinho o gentoo, apagando todas as partiçãoes, ou procurar as partições vazias (sem OO) e instalar nelas, ou ainda utilizar-se do espaço vazio(não particionado), para criar as 3 partições necessárias (root, boot, swap) e assim instalar o gentoo?

      O fato é que eu tentei muitas vezes intalar pelo modo normal (falhando muitas vezes miseravelmente) e ai consegui instalar o gentoo...mas dei pau nele antes de conseguir instalar a interface gráfica, estou acostumado com o outro modo  e as partições já estavam feitas (pelo magic partition) antes, não faço a minima idéia do que fazer para o instalador automático.

       Eu aceitaria perfeitamente instalar pelo instalador automático, contanto que vocês me digam como ele instala para ter certeza que não vai destruir a partição windows do meu computador, (meu irmão me mataria) obrigado desde já.

----------

## souadriano

Rapaz, o negócio é mais simples do que vc ta pensando ai.

Quando vc da o boot pelo LiveDVD que aparece as opções no groob, a opção de gentoo ou gentoo sem frameboof só vão iniciar o live DVD sem instalar NADA em seu PC, não vai apagar nada nem danificar qquer de suas partições. vai apenas iniciar o sistema operacional gentoo (que esta no live DVD). Qdo vc fizer isso, o sistema operacional Gentoo 2008 vai abrir (não precisa digitar senha é so esperar uns 8 segundos) e no Desktop vc vai ter dois incones de instalação automática, qquer um dos dois vão te ajudar a fazer a instalçao iterativa (qse da mesma forma da instação do windows), vai inclusive abrir um particionador onde vc vai poder decidir em qual partição vc quer instalar o Gentoo, é nessa parte que vc tem q tomar cuidado de não instalar o gentoo por cima da partição do Win. Tirando isso e algumas outras opções de instalação (se não tiver experiência aceite as opções defaut) vai ser facil.

Espero que tenha ajudado,

SouAdriano

----------

